# Kudu Bull Calf



## Mike Conlin (Oct 23, 2011)

This picture was taken by my better half in December in the Kruger Park. I thought it would make for a striking painting. The picture always has to move me. So here goes......


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

I love it! Show me more!


----------

